

iOS 7 app redesign goes viral - ericgoldberg
http://pandodaily.com/2013/09/19/ios-7-app-redesign-goes-viral-a-genius-bit-of-content-marketing/

======
satjot
Over the years, i've seen several people to traffic stats for their HN posts.
My cofounder Ankit is working on one too - are there some specific metrics
that might be useful to the HN community>

~~~
vs2209
i'd like to see mobile vs web traffic

